# Is Acana interchangeable?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

If Casper is used to eating a variety of foods (i.e., he has not just been eating one brand his entire life) and doesn't have a super sensitive stomach you should be able to easily switch between formulas or even completely different brands. I buy a different brand every time I buy a bag of food and just mix up the end of the last bag with the beginning of the first bag for a few days or a week and he has no problems whatsoever.

Of course, if you are trying to pinpoint food allergies it does not make sense to switch back and forth between protein sources and carb sources until you identify what he is allergic to. 

He also might not even have food allergies. His itchiness could be environmental. It it could be part food, part environmental.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks PadddleAddict. Because we are working on finding the right food for him, I wouldn't try any new variety/flavor until we we'd been on it a good while and knew for sure that it worked. I suspect that his allergies are also part environmental. The humans around here all have seasonal allergies and I have them year around and know how bad they can be...

We already do the fish oil supplements and the only thing that our vet suggested were the allergy shots or an antihistamine that only made him sleepy.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I am currently switching Potsie over to Acana, too. Maybe it's just me, but I always switch gradually, whether it's the same brand or a different one. Just the difference in protein can cause a little stomach distress. I tend to switch faster if it's within the same brand though, b/c all the other ingredients are basicially the same. Potsie LOVES Acana!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I switch between Orijen & Acana flavours (although I stick to the grain free) without mixing, and haven't had a problem. I did, however, feed mine like a goat when he was puppy, so he's got a cast iron stomach. Both my sisters have ended up with dogs that vomit if they even get a taste of something that isn't their regular kibble, and I didn't want that.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Sprout had itchy skin when he was eating TOTW, this went away once I switched to Acana, along with other digestive and urinary problems...

I hope it works out just as well for Casper!


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well we tried it yesterday and Casper loved it! We are going slow and his poops after dinner and this morning are good. 

Thanks for the replies everyone. I was really surprised to find that the Acana was actually $1.00 cheaper and the bag was slightly bigger than the Avoderm.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

I feed my dog Acana and have switched between varieties without any troubles but, I usually do over 3 days. The problem I have is that my dog doesn't go crazy for it the way I would like her to! I am looking into another high quality food that she finds very palatable. I had a free sample bag of Royal Canin which she loved but, it's still only a mid-grade food. Any suggestions?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Clicker said:


> I feed my dog Acana and have switched between varieties without any troubles but, I usually do over 3 days. The problem I have is that my dog doesn't go crazy for it the way I would like her to! I am looking into another high quality food that she finds very palatable. I had a free sample bag of Royal Canin which she loved but, it's still only a mid-grade food. Any suggestions?


Earthborn or Instinct are possibilities. Earthborn is more pocketbook friendly.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Earthborn or Instinct are possibilities. Earthborn is more pocketbook friendly.


I haven't heard of Earthborn but I have looked into Instinct a little. Do you know if Instinct offers Grain-free?


----------

